
Why Slack is no longer using a cross-platform C++ library - felixrieseberg
https://slack.engineering/client-consistency-at-slack-beyond-libslack-c9cfbe778fb7
======
mikece
"We were spurred to write an update when Dropbox published this post about why
they also decided to stop using a C++ library in their mobile apps."

I was about to ask why this was being re-published... and also makes me wonder
about if there are use cases where C++ for cross-platform makes sense and has
been a huge success. To make a callback to AirBNB when they ditched React
Native, they made it clear that they weren't saying that mixing React Native
and vendor-native code wouldn't work for everyone, it just didn't work for
them.

------
augusto2112
> Objects from DataProviders are returned as immutable models. On iOS, where
> the app uses a CoreData cache, this means the rest of the app no longer
> needs to access mutable CoreData objects directly, which reduces the need to
> worry about concurrency issues and avoids the crashes due to accessing data
> on the wrong thread that are common with CoreData.

Is this the common way of dealing with core data? I am actually doing exactly
that at work right now, and was wondering if it was the right decision.

